# The most awkward place in the world



## Blake Bowden




----------



## MacFie

hah bad day for food poisoning


----------



## owls84

OMG, it is funny you posted this. This is where I met Bill Lins. Wow! It seems like ages ago doesn't it Bill!?!


----------



## Bill Lins

So long ago I had forgotten about it!


----------



## Blake Bowden

Just don't bump heads when ya'll wipe.


----------



## Bill Lins

"Wipe"?


----------



## Blake Bowden

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> "Wipe"?


 
Bah, no need to wipe...that's what underwear is for!


----------



## Bill Lins

"Happy Trails, to yew..."


----------



## peace out

it would really be awkward with 1 person going #1 and another going #2


----------



## Blake Bowden

mch4970 said:
			
		

> it would really be awkward with 1 person going #1 and another going #2



Haha indeed it would!


----------



## Bill Lins

mch4970 said:


> it would really be awkward with 1 person going #1 and another going #2


 
Had to go there, didn't you?  :wink:


----------



## Bill Lins

owls84 said:


> This is where I met Bill Lins.


 
Yup- it's the perfect place to play dominoes- as long as someone'll bring you beer, you don't need to get up to take breaks! :8: :thumbup1:


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

That is why God made bushes.


----------



## Ordsman

It's only awkward if you do agree to the rules:
Number one: keep your eyes closed
Number two: don't pee on me
Number three: if you do pee on me say your sorry and follow rule number one


----------



## Ordsman

Should have said don't agree to the rules not "do"


----------

